# is it a hunting dog?



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

so i am a new member on here, and was telling my brother about joining as well. anyway, he just got a border collie springer spaniel mix pup and wants to hunt with him, but doesnt know if the pup would be any good. he wanted me to pick your minds and any opinions whether or not this dog could become a hunting dog?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can train just about any dog to hunt, the question is does he want to take the time to do it? A friend of mine picked up a mut at the dog jail and she turned into one of the best upland bird dogs that I have seen with no training at all.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

the collie side may make it harder (but not impossible) to break off fur.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a collie lab mix that ended up being pretty good, he would point the birds.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Genetics-

50% chance of getting any given gene from a parent
25% chance of getting any given gene from a grandparent
12.5% chance of getting any given gene from a great-grandparent
etcetera, etcetera, etc.

You won't know until the dog gets time in the field. Maybe that dog got more springer genes. Maybe it got more border collie genes. If the dog doesn't work out as a bird dog you can always try it on some sheep!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He's either got it, or he don't... Put him on birds and find out.


----------

